# Thailand koi pond mall.



## cstmg8 (Sep 14, 2014)

Prob a repost, but interesting. The locals actually like it now, but the city wants to tear it down.
I'd have to think that tearing it down and building a park with a koi pond would be better, but doubtful this would ever happen.
http://www.odditycentral.com/travel...worlds-most-amazing-accidental-fish-pond.html


----------



## cstmg8 (Sep 14, 2014)

Lol, someone could have told me I forgot the link in the original post!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Very strange! The fish population looks much too large to be possible.


----------



## cstmg8 (Sep 14, 2014)

I thought the same thing, but I'm guessing that you're only seeing a fraction of the total pool, and the fish are all gathered there because someone is feeding them.


----------



## k zeller (Oct 9, 2014)

If that was in the US they would probably find a way to turn it into some sort of tourist attraction and tax the H**L out you to go and see this "natural occuring beauty".


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

Thats not koi, but tilapia.

They breed like mad.


----------



## Bugaboo7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Just an update on this: they just caught all the fish from this pond about two weeks ago and the fish will be relocated. The building is set to be demolished in the coming weeks and hence, fish were caught and the massive pond drained.

There are indeed koi in this pond, including tilapia and catfish. In the photos in the link above, we see mostly tilapia, but basically, locals threw all sorts of fish into this pond to eat mosquito larvae as mosquitoes were terrorizing the local population. That was 10 years ago. In those 10 years, the fish bred and grew and numbered in the thousands.

Here's a video of the catching of the fish:


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Jan 28, 2014)

k zeller said:


> If that was in the US they would probably find a way to turn it into some sort of tourist attraction and tax the H**L out you to go and see this "natural occuring beauty".


Natural occurring, it's the basement of a mall lol. In the US you actually would never have been able to get close enough to it and add the fish because it would have been either fenced off or they would be forced to tear it down due to health and safety concerns in the first place, especially mid city. I love visiting Thailand and everyone everywhere is trying to make a buck to say tax it is to suggest it's the government when generally gardens and attractions are private endeavors and you pay an entrance fee. This is worldwide not just State Side and remember we have the Smithsonian in Washington DC and the zoo and all that is free of charge to go see you just need to pay to go there if you don't already live close by.


----------

